# I am sure their sorry for what they did...



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Nov 1st 2015...
is after September 15 and what it means to some folks...
After an agonizing summer of politics...
After 20 million of new Amnesty voters...
... we will be joined by 8,000 new neighbors... eventually over 43,000 convicts will be released.

and I am sure they are sorry for those people they hurt before. :armata_PDT_15:

(Maybe I'll see if "The Purge" is still on Comcast... a training video, of course.)

Lawmakers: Thousands Of Violent Felons To Be Released In November | The Daily Caller


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

More evidence that the nation is intentionally being set up for disaster.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wonder if they will be signed up as democrats when released?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fundamental Transformation of the US of A. FUBAR

(And I will be a called a racist yet again I'm sure


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

So that's why the [email protected] was visiting prisons.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

camel923 said:


> wonder if they will be signed up as democrats when released?


probably a condition of release.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

slippy said:


> fundamental transformation of the us of a. Fubar
> 
> (and i will be a called a racist yet again i'm sure


One of the reasons for calling us racist is to shut us up so that the dissolution of the country can continue.
I don't give a damn if I am called a racist, screw them if they don't like what I say.
Just like the turd with 13 kids, you never mentioned a race in your banter. 
You were called a racist because the accuser knew that it is a well know fact which race that profile of sub culture fitted and it fitted that piece of scum perfectly.
At least he was belatedly given a Darwin award. 
I wonder if the award will be handed down to other family members following in the "daddies" footsteps?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Fundamental Transformation of the US of A. FUBAR
> 
> (And I will be a called a racist yet again I'm sure


Good Point Professor Slippy... I had not thought that this could be a racial issue.

Lemme see, In NYC more black babies were aborted than were born. (http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/michael-w-chapman/nyc-more-black-babies-killed-abortion-born)

But that is not racist.
White privelege taxes wins the sentiment of liberals.
But that is not racist.

My guess it will not be racist that 40K or the 43K convicts are minorities ... and that will not be racist.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Didn't he say that they should be able to vote in his speech the other day?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well he's doing what he said he was going to do, fundamentally change the nation. Can't fault him for following through on a campaign promise. If there is any blame, it lies with those who voted for him. When the electorate decides they don't want these kinds of things happening they'll vote for somebody else.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You all do understand that felons cannot vote, right? One of those right they lose for committing a felony.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> You all do understand that felons cannot vote, right? One of those right they lose for committing a felony.


That used to be true. It depends on which state you live in. Before you click on the link, can you guess which states have the most lenient laws on voting felons? [a-hem] ex-felons?

https://www.aclu.org/map/state-criminal-re-enfranchisement-laws-map


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Chipper said:


> So that's why the [email protected] was visiting prisons.


 Yeah Chipper, And if O'Bummer had sons, they'd be convicted felons just like the scum he's releasing on the general public. And I suppose, with blank check to compensate for the years they lost income from dealing drugs....a victimless crime. What a "Hole".


----------

